# Solved: Is it my watch or my watch battery



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I have an Elgin Glowatch. It looks like model SATM or 5ATM. It was given to me about 5 years ago. It has sentimental value. 

Lately it has been losing time. I have to reset it about every other or every third day. Yesterday I replaced the battery. It is still losing time. The batteries however are past their expiration date but the face still glows. So is it my watch or is the batteries. And if it is the watch could it be need just a cleaning or do I need to throw it out entirely?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If it is battery-run, it probably keeps time with a vibrating qurtz crystal. Is it electronic or electro-mechanical (with a motor)?

Lithium batteries usually last for a good 5 years. If you have Lithium batteries, and they are expired, they may not be putting out the full current. It seems to me that the 5-year mark for those batteries is pretty reliable and that they often fail or lose power soon after that. I'm sure that the standard deviation from the norm is probably quite small.

It's a nice watch. It could need cleaning, but it is certainly worth your time and money to try new batteries first. There is really little else that could make it run slow.


----------



## JRigh123 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with Elvandil. You need cleaning and a new battery as well since you mentioned that the batteries you used was expired. I am pretty sure it will work properly.

Cheers!

JR
Valutract Technology Solutions


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Yep, I got a new battery and all is well. thanks for your help!


----------

